# Back To Education Allowance without Social Welfare Payments during the summer break



## VioletWex (5 Jul 2013)

Hi,

I was on BTEA payment in 2012/2013 academic year (third-level). I have summer break now, but I'm going back to college on September. I was in Social Welfare today, and I was told that my application for Jobseeker Allowance for the summer period was disallowed because of my husband's earning.
I was also told that I won't be entitled for BTEA from September if I won't get any social payments during the summer break, is that truth?
To be honest I don't know what I should do now. I have passed all exams and I really would like to go back to college but without any payments I won't have money to do it 

Does anyone know if there are any expemtions for people who were previously on BTEA payments?
If I'm not qualify for BTEA without social welfare payments during the summer break, what other help I could receive to finish the college?
Hope I explain my issue properly 

Thanks for help.


----------



## gipimann (5 Jul 2013)

This paragraph is taken from the Operational Guidelines on Back to Education Allowance:

_BTEA participants who are progressing to the next year of their course or who are progressing from  second level to  third level approved undergraduate qualifications will have their BTEA reinstated from the commencement of the new academic year irrespective of whether they were in receipt of an unemployment payment for the summer period. _

This says that your BTEA should be paid again from September even if you don't qualify for Jobseekers during the summer.   If you were working during the summer (which you are allowed to do), you could return to BTEA.

The information you were given appears to be incorrect, and I would ask the SW office to check the guidelines for you.


----------



## VioletWex (5 Jul 2013)

Thank you very much.I did not receive any letter from SW about my application or any explanation that is why I went to SW office. 
Once again thank you very much.


----------



## VioletWex (4 Sep 2013)

Finaly I received a letter for SW and apparently they cancel my claim. Have no idea why.
They send me a form to complete, a form for Jobseeker Benefit or Allowance, so I prosume that they cancel my claim 
I was signing every month during the summer break, but now have no idea what is going on. They didn't have right to cancel my claim because I was in SW every month to sign in. I didn't get any money during the summer break but I was really hoping for BTEA when I will be going back to school (16th of September 2013 for second year of Higher Cert. in Business).
 If they cancel my claim, what chance do I have to get BTEA again in this academic year? Do I have any chance at all? 
At the begining of summer they send me a letter which says that I'm not allowed to get Jobseeker Allowance because of my husband's earnings, but I also got the letter which says that my BTEA apllication is succesful. And now they send me a new form to fill everything once again, like for all new applicants. I'm going to SW tomorrow but just want to ask anyone for help, just in case to know an idea what say to them.


----------



## wmpdd3 (5 Sep 2013)

That seems wrong to me, am I right in saying you were getting JSA, you then applied to college and got BTEA for 1st year and you are now progressing to 2nd year. 

If this is the case you should get BTEA, my partner got no payment for a few weeks when he was claiming JSA because I was working full time but he ended up getting a payment later in the Summer as I was a maternity leave payment.

Bring the letter saying that you have been awarded BTEA and tell them you will be in with your letter of registration when college starts. If they say that you will not be getting BTEA ask for a supervisor, take that persons name and ask why they are following a different set of rules than the BTEA website. Remind them that you are mid course. 


The problem with BTEA is that it is up to the local office to award it, there is no appeals process, no independant person you can go to. 

You can try the citizens information or a TD but I wouldn't hold out much hope. Maybe your student union might have experience of this situation and may offer some help. 

I take it you have no dependants and your partner earns over €500 per week, if not ask for the means test to be reviewed as there may be a miscalculation.


----------



## Time (5 Sep 2013)

The ombudsman can review their handling of your claim.


----------



## VioletWex (5 Sep 2013)

Thanks lads. I just coming back from SW. And as I was thinking they said that if I am not getting any payment I won't get BTEA as well  

*wpmdd3* yes it is like you said. I was on JA last year and then when i started first year of my studies I was transfer to BTEA. I don't have any payment now, during this summer break but I'm starting second year next Monday. At the begining of July they send me a  letter with info that my BTEA application is succesful but I am disallowed for any payment during the summer break. When I received that letter my husband's income was higher, and it's lower so I really don't understand this situation Today when I visit my SW I was told that if I don't have any payments now, I won't get BTEA for this year. I have a daughter and my husband earns 530 every week but nothing more, he has some overtime but they are very rare. At the begining of July they tested our means when he was on different shift and he had 630 every week but even when I was in SW and explained them our situation, they said I won't get anything 

*Time* I did not get any letter with calculations our new means. I mean after my husband came back to his old wages. I have got one at the begining of the summer but my husband's income was higher than now. He came back to his old shift and gets 530 every week,but they did not send me any calculation regarding those earnings.


----------



## VioletWex (5 Sep 2013)

*gipimann* could you please tell me where did you find those innformation?Because I can't find it  sorry


----------



## Ann1 (5 Sep 2013)

It's in the last paragraph of Section *3.3* Operational Guidlines..

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Back-to-Education-Allowance-Scheme.aspx#1.12


----------



## VioletWex (5 Sep 2013)

thanks *Ann1*. I think I will print that document, highlight that section and I will go to my SW office to ask what is going on. Everything what I read, as well as your advices show that they are wrong. Keep your fingers crossed, hope I will win that battle


----------



## VioletWex (8 Sep 2013)

Lads you should see social welfare officer's face when I show her that Operational Guidelines on Back to Education Allowance. She was so suprised and she said she never saw those information. I was told to come back to them on Monday because they have to call to decider officer in Wexford. To be honest I was sure that SW knows everything, but that situation shows me that I was wrong. I'm curious what they will tell me tomorrow. Thanks lads for all your help.


----------



## Kev (8 Sep 2013)

VioletWex said:


> Lads you should see social welfare officer's face when I show her that Operational Guidelines on Back to Education Allowance. She was so suprised and she said she never saw those information. I was told to come back to them on Monday because they have to call to decider officer in Wexford. To be honest I was sure that SW knows everything, but that situation shows me that I was wrong. I'm curious what they will tell me tomorrow. Thanks lads for all your help.



They probably do know,  but are hoping that you do not know and that is how they make savings.


----------

